# My 7 comes today; I will root; what about the 4.1.1. OTA update?



## dlion16 (Jul 17, 2012)

will that update already be on the 7 when i get it?

if not, do i take the update (or manually update) before i root?

if i root first, how will i get the update?

thanks.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Even if you're rooted, you'll still get the update. However, the update may un-root the tablet, but you should be able to root again just as easily.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I would just wait, get the update, then root.

Basically the worst that can happen is you lose recovery or root and all you have to do is repeat the procedure to get them back. This isn't like HTC, Motorola, etc phones/tablets where they patch some sort of root exploit. Root is already there you just need su installed (in the xbin or bin folder, I am not sure and the app).


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Or, flash a custom ROM that has 4.1.1, and don't worry about it.


----------



## dlion16 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks.

which root method would you suggest?


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

If you take the update, then unlock bootloader, your tablet will completely wipe.

I did the update immediately, then unlocked bootloader and rooted,then when I turned it back on, the update was gone. So, I updated again, then flashed supersu, and I was done.

I don't know the best method for doing this with the update, but it wasn't really that big a deal.


----------



## BillLee3 (Dec 16, 2011)

dspcap said:


> If you take the update, then unlock bootloader, your tablet will completely wipe.
> 
> I did the update immediately, then unlocked bootloader and rooted,then when I turned it back on, the update was gone. So, I updated again, then flashed supersu, and I was done.
> 
> I don't know the best method for doing this with the update, but it wasn't really that big a deal.


Mine is to be delivered today. I wanna try stock for a while, but don't want to get into a situation where I can't back myself up. Can you unlock the bootloader, install some version or 'nother of CWM or TRWP for backup and not break the Play Movies, etc.?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Root straight out the box then flash a Rom that already includes the update. Modaco's Rom on XDA already has the update.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## htowngtr (Sep 7, 2011)

I unlocked, took the update after boot, and applied root and still worked.

4.1.1 now, JRO06D and rooted


----------

